# مفاجأة الموسم تصميم العبارات والنيوجرسى والحوائط الساندة



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أبريل 2011)

ادخل وحمل من الرابط التالى http://www.mediafire.com/?s5rf5xkpoee1r1o
حمل وادعيلى


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (25 أبريل 2011)

ايه ياجماعه مافيش ردود منتظر ردودكم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد رحيم (25 أبريل 2011)

شاكرين يابااشا وجاري التحميل


----------



## تامر البدوي (26 أبريل 2011)

الشعب يريد شكر الزميل


----------



## الجزائري58 (27 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووور*


----------



## ابوحباجا (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر و جاري التحميل


----------



## ابوفهد67 (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه 
ويسلموووو


----------



## م محمد رحيم (27 أبريل 2011)

ياباشا مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد رحيم (27 أبريل 2011)

ياباشا مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## حسام يونس (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم المهندس / السيد الجبالي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## buraida (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (2 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (4 مايو 2011)

baraka allah fik


----------



## لهون جاف (4 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## elfaki (4 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمر مهدي (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد رحيم (13 مايو 2011)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## hanyabdalmaksod (16 مايو 2011)

ما هو النيو جرسي


----------



## محسن اليمني (17 مايو 2011)

الف الف مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سعد بسيونى (18 مايو 2011)

اسال الله ان يسرك ويكشف عنك مايضرك وان يرزقك حلالا يكفيك ويبعد عنك كل شيء يؤذيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 مايو 2011)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## metkal (24 مايو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## metkal (24 مايو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## أحمد سعداوي أحمد (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين الجديد يا هندسة وان شاء الله مأجور علي هذا العمل


----------



## ثعيلي (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## nasser kamal (2 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك....... جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس خا (18 أغسطس 2011)

اريد كتاب او مرجع في تصميم وتنفيذ العبارات


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng a.mohsen (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## moatef (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وياريت دايما نشوف مجهودك المستمر الجميل دة


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## kazali016 (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraff (26 فبراير 2012)

[جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:7::7:


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engineer_asu1982 (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهلالي111 (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا باش مهندس


----------



## وليد مراد (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور يا اخي


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (27 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 فبراير 2012)

جزك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (28 فبراير 2012)

معى ملفات عبارت ومزلقانات وحوائط سانده وكبارى تحت امركم


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (28 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع جيد ويستحق الثناء


----------



## رضا المرسى على (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## شعبان حواط (3 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الفجال (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmednoureany (5 أبريل 2012)

ابوجبالى تسلم يا رب دايما سباق بالخير بارك الله فيك اخوك ابو طه ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## eng_dwairi (7 أبريل 2012)

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز وشكرا لمساهمتك


----------



## هشام حامد محمد (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكور النسخة واضحة


----------



## ياسرخضر (13 أبريل 2012)

جاري التحميل مشكور


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## سليم حسن (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس سمير (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## africano800 (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني فاروق (26 فبراير 2013)

very thank you


----------



## ahmad60 (27 فبراير 2013)

غير واضحه ابدا


----------



## عزمي حماد (27 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## metkal (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (3 مايو 2013)

بعد التحميل وفتح الصور لابد من تكبيرها بعجلة الفارة لانها تحتوى على رسومات ومعلومات كثيرة والله الموفق ....تحياتى


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكل من زودنا باي معلومه


----------



## mohammed samomi (12 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ahmed7788 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بفكر باذن الله ارسمها اتوكاد الله المعين


----------



## احمد شواني (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا المرسى خطاب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## mohammed samomi (9 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اخى الكريم الملف المرفق عبارة عن ملفات وزارة النقل السعودية ؟؟


----------



## yaser_helal2011 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس محمد رقمى هو 0505406915 وايميلى [email protected]


----------



## orabi2012 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابوالمجد ابوكريشة (16 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

